# Needs cairo built with X11 support



## Lido (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm trying to update graphics/librsvg2 and it keeps failing with: 
	
	



```
...===>  Configuring for gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6: Needs cairo build with X11 support.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have graphics/cairo installed ?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you have WITHOUT_X11 set in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## Lido (Dec 20, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Do you have WITHOUT_X11 set in /etc/make.conf?



Yes, that is set in make.conf (and cairo is installed). This is an install for an apache/php/perl/mysql machine that I'm planning to administer remotely so I didn't want X11 support. Can I take that line out of make.conf just for the cairo install and then set the flag back to "YES" afterward? Is there a known good way to set up a minimal system with only the necessary ports for a webserver that won't have a monitor attached?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2011)

Possibly.  Some applications only need the X libraries.  I haven't tried this, just noticed it from looking at the Makefile of graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache, which shows that it needs ${LOCALBASE}/libdata/pkgconfig/cairo-xlib.pc.  Looking at graphics/cairo's pkg-plist and Makefile shows that file is not installed if X11 is disabled.

On a system without X, make missing for graphics/cairo with all the options turned off:

```
x11/libXrender
print/freetype2
graphics/png
x11-fonts/fontconfig
x11/pixman
x11/renderproto
x11/libX11
x11/xproto
x11/libxcb
devel/xorg-macros
x11/bigreqsproto
x11/xcmiscproto
x11/xextproto
x11/xtrans
x11/kbproto
x11/inputproto
x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
x11/libXau
x11/libXdmcp
textproc/libxslt
x11/xcb-proto
devel/libpthread-stubs
```

You might already have some of those.


----------



## marathoneer (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to pick up this old topic, but have *yo*u solved this problem? If *yo*u did, how?

None of these solutions helped me.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 17, 2012)

This happened to me yesterday while compiling GKrellM after a fresh FreeBSD 9.0 build. I was able to: 


```
# cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairo 

# make deinstall 

# make reinstall
```

and resume compiling the port successfully.


Edit: I was installing GKrellM today on my other machine after converting it over from PC-BSD 9.0 to FreeBSD 9.0 and got the same "Needs cairo build with X11 support" error regarding pango, was able to issue the same commands to deinstall and reinstall cairo, and again continue with successfully compiling GKrellM.


----------



## Osiris (Apr 15, 2016)

In case you're not offered to do the config again, since it was already installed ...

```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairo && make config
cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairo && make reinstall clean
```


----------

